# Goodbye EliteXC - ProElite out of business



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2008/writers/josh_gross/10/20/elitexc/?eref=sircrc



> ProElite, EliteXC out of business
> 
> Story Highlights
> ProElite Inc. notified its employees it is shutting its doors immediately
> ...


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I knew it was coming eventually but this is a shocker, the UFC will buy them for the tape library and scoop up some of the fighters, I'd like to see them get Lawler back, Kimbo is coming back to you tube soon now, he's unemployed and the myth is dead.


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

they said they had enough to make it through the year. They lied. I'm not surprised.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I've always wondered what kind of idiots were running ProElitesince they spent money to develop the Elite XC name while owning the rights to King of The Cage which was the old school name in MMA right alongside The Ultimate Fighting Championship (Pre UFC abreiviation.)


----------



## Satori (Sep 18, 2008)

DANG---thats sucks--- there goes my dreams of seeing Gina fight Cris


----------



## Sinister (Nov 19, 2007)

Gina and Cyborg will still fight, I'm sure on that. AFL will sign those two.


----------



## Satori (Sep 18, 2008)

Sinister said:


> Gina and Cyborg will still fight, I'm sure on that. AFL will sign those two.


Yea, you are right--- I paniced, LOL, Thanks


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Affliction should be going after the women and try to get a momans division,


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

With the economy in the drain it's no suprise they didn't have enough to keep going.

This is disappointing because the Nov 8th card was looking good.

However I'm sure between Strikeforce,Affliction, and UFC all the talented fighters established fighters will get picked up.

I hope the younger Sho XC guys find places to fight though.

I mean Gina Santana, Mamed Khalidov, Dave Herman and guys like that they deserve fights at the top.

Lawler, Noons, Diaz, Alvarez, Ninja, Big Foot, Feijao, Shields, Daley, Gina, and Kimbo will all land on their feet somewhere.


----------



## Redrum (Jan 30, 2008)

WOW...I am in shock...

This makes me sad. I hate to see an MMA outlet go under. Hopefully, these fighters will be employed elsewhere. Aaronyman, thanks for the heads up on this story.


----------



## Rudy210 (Sep 19, 2008)

Wow I knew they werent really doing well but didnt see this coming (at least not so abruptly). Dana is probably laughing his ass off right now.


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

Man......

That sucks SOOOOOO HARD!!!

Where the hell is J.P.??? I need a shoulder to cry on!!!


----------



## _Destruction_ (Oct 7, 2008)

Im so glad elitexc is finished.Kimbo will (hopefully) go back to fighting bums in the boatyard instead of stinking up MMA's reputation.

Hope ufc signs nick diaz and lawler and shields, though


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Not a sad day for me, the bulls**t with trying to fix fights or at least change it to sway the results kinda bothers me and the Shaws were gonna drive MMA the way of boxing, I say good riddance.


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

Man that really sucks because the November card was looking very exciting and I was dying to see Gina vs Cyborg. I just hope these guys get signed elsewhere quickly. 

I hope we get to see the following with signings:

Shields vs Parisyan (UFC)
Bigfoot vs Gonzaga (UFC)
Feijao vs Sokky (UFC)
Lawler vs Vitor (Affliction)
Villasenor vs Lindland (Affliction)
Ninja vs Mayhem (Dream)
Alvarez vs Hansen II (Dream)
Diaz vs Sakurai (Dream)
Noons vs Ishida (Strikeforce)


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

I don't care about the promotion itself, but I would like to see SOME of the fighters make it somewhere else. I needs me some Gina vs Cyborg NOW!


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

the good fighters will go elsewhere.

EXC was run like a circus and was a disgrace to MMA. If it had a grave I'd dance on it.


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

Man, this is just a bad dream. lol

I really wanted to see that November card, and I am SO ANGRY that I'm not seeing Cyborg vs. Carano!

So what the hey, is strikeforce gone now too? or cage rage? or are those different?!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Strikeforce is not a Pro Elite company and will likely benefit quite a bit, Cage Rage is bye bye.


----------



## Devil Beest (Aug 26, 2008)

Awesome!!! Get rid of them before they **** the whole sport. Now the good fighters can head to the UFC or Affliction, this is great news.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

stitch1z said:


> Man......
> 
> That sucks SOOOOOO HARD!!!
> 
> Where the hell is J.P.??? I need a shoulder to cry on!!!



I'm here for you brother.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Looks like J.P.'s gonna be outa work soon


----------



## HaVoK (Dec 31, 2006)

Toxic said:


> I knew it was coming eventually but this is a shocker, the UFC will buy them for the tape library and scoop up some of the fighters, I'd like to see them get Lawler back, Kimbo is coming back to you tube soon now, he's unemployed and the myth is dead.



Kimbo made a ton of cash and if he has to go fight bums again for cash then he is even a bigger idiot then I thought.

I care much more for the welfare of the legit fighters who didnt get the hype nor that kind of cash. I hope UFC takes Nick back.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

It isn't good news if you want to watch women fight.

Yeah, some of us do.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

plazzman said:


> Looks like J.P.'s gonna be outa work soon


StrikeForce is still in business. As far as EliteXc folding I thought it was only a matter of time because they were pushing the wrong guys like Kimbo.


----------



## TKOSPIKE (Jul 7, 2006)

damn that f***n sucks, i hope all the fighters go to affliction,strikeforce, dream, and ufc. and tito was actually thinking about going to elite xc too i bet he is pissed bc now we wont get frank shamrock/tito ortiz 2. but it can always happen in strikeforce. they werent ran by pro elite and franks probably gonna stay with them anyways. not only that but they strikeforce has a deal with nbc showing various fights every saturday night (basically like their version of ufc unleashed) so i bet lot of fighters will go there. i think strikeforce is actually trying to get a tv deal to show their live shows too so that will be good:thumb02:


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

The Legend said:


> StrikeForce is still in business. As far as EliteXc folding I thought it was only a matter of time because they were pushing the wrong guys like Kimbo.


I thought Pro-Elite owned StrikeForce as well?


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

plazzman said:


> I thought Pro-Elite owned StrikeForce as well?


No, Strikeforce is an organization out of San Jose which had on going crosspromotion with EliteXC.

They are a seperate entity.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Interesting...


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

swpthleg said:


> It isn't good news if you want to watch women fight.
> 
> Yeah, some of us do.


I think a lot of us do and this sucks since AFL isnt very publicized. I hope another promotion starts promoting womens MMA like Strikeforce or even the WEC.


----------



## TKOSPIKE (Jul 7, 2006)

i sure hope strikeforce gets a live show tv deal on nbc i mean they already have a regular tv deal, also they should release the rest of their up- to date shows on dvd. same with elite xc. elite should also release the rest of their shows on dvd which they probably will idk why they wouldnt


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

plazzman said:


> Interesting...



It is, and if EliteXC is not bought out, chances are we may see alot of the big EliteXC names fighting for Scott Coker and the Strikeforce promotion.


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

Kind of surprising seeing as how they were fresh into a network TV deal. It's also kind of surprising that Pro-Elite would let an offer to buy controlling interest from Showtime go by the wayside. My guess is the Shaw's couldn't put their ego's aside. All the same this is a boon for UFC, now there is a network vacuum as slight as it may be for legit MMA and the UFC has that in spades, not to mention their already successful TV history. I'm excited for the UFC, kind of sad for the world of mma in general to lose a major player.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

i saw elitexc has some cheap gangster version of mma....and so i am glad it's gone


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

EliteXC was a sideshow. And like sideshows, its days are done.


----------



## Redrum (Jan 30, 2008)

I kinda thought the same thing about them. I had problems with their production values since the start. But I do have to say that I really enjoyed their last CBS show. I thought the production value was much higher, much more respectful to the sport, but alas, it was too little, too late.


----------



## Zender (Dec 15, 2006)

It can only be a good thing that they're gone from MMA IMO. Any fighter worth their salt will be signed by a more ligit company. Not only that, womens MMA has been given a stage to shine & that it did! Each womans fight was challenging for FOTN. Surely one of the big hitters will take it on board. Regarding the younger guys, if they're good enough, we'll see them again more often than not.


----------



## Hett (Apr 30, 2007)

Hopefully UFC picks up Lawler, Shields and Silva. Maybe Gina will have more time now to read all the love letters I send her...I mean she'll have more time to train.


----------



## Barrym (Nov 19, 2006)

It also has the added bonus of less Mauro Ranallo on TV !raise01:


----------



## ShadyNismo (Jun 18, 2007)

J.P. said:


> It is, and if EliteXC is not bought out, chances are we may see alot of the big EliteXC names fighting for Scott Coker and the Strikeforce promotion.


This sucks... I hope Strikeforce or another company will sign a lot of EliteXC's talents. :thumbsup:


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

I'm not sure about this, but I don't think this means that Elite XC is done. The company still could be bought. I don't know why someone would buy it. Showtime could buy it, or CBS sports could buy it(I think that's less likely). I don't think Affliction would buy it. The money wouldn't be worth it. It would make more sense to try and beat the UFC in bidding wars for specific fighters.


----------



## Devil Beest (Aug 26, 2008)

stitch1z said:


> Man......
> 
> That sucks SOOOOOO HARD!!!
> 
> Where the hell is J.P.??? I need a shoulder to cry on!!!


I would hope you're being sarcastic when you say this sucks. Elite XC was MMA poison. Nothing wrong with the fighters of course, and i really hope there is an organization that will give women's MMA a real stage, because they deserve it. But EliteXC is to MMA, as NAMBLA is to preschool. There's some great fighters, but they're overshadowed by the long list of shady scumbags running things. Good riddance!
I love MMA, i love the UFC, dream, sengoku, strikeforce, affliction, etc... But Elite XC..... oooff... marone....


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

well there was a post here a little while back (im drunk so im not looking sorry..) where Dana said "the world needs more Scott Coker's". with the fall of EXC i can see the UFC and Strikeforce working some deals out for some of the geat fights. and i hope Strikeforce will sign the women.... i loves me some Gina!! in sooo many ways... heheh


Rest in Hell Elite XC..... i loved ya till you tried to change fights......


P.S. J.P. i think we were one of the few that loved this place (of EXC and such forums)... /Hug for J.P. and lets place a flower together on this casket.....


but **** the Shaw's......


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

This is good for MMA, partly because the EliteXC decision makers were so shady, greedy and focused on the short term and partly because it makes it easier for fans to see better fights when fighters get consolidated into fewer organizations. 

I don't think the UFC or anyone else needs to buy the whole organization, the number of fighters worth getting from them is so low it has to be easier to just get them on an individual basis.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

If I remember correctly Showtime stepped in before the last card and helped EliteXC out with their money problems and it also gave them the rights to purchase the company or at least first rights to do so.​ 
I'm not shocked by this news but I am disappointed though EliteXC completely shot itself in the foot by the way they run this company and completely botched the CBS deal. Putting pretty all your eggs in the Kimbo basket wasn't a great idea though it did get them decent ratings when he was fighting but they did a terrible job of marketing their other fighters and only pick up the marketing on Gina too late.​ 
Yes- EliteXC was a bad company and their 2 Kimbo shows really did not show MMA in the best, at all, light to new and casual fans but I honestly liked getting free cards on regular TV. I really really hope that NBC goes ahead with Strikeforce live shows even though this failure does not like look great for the business.​ 
There are definitely some fighters I would love to see wind up in the UFC but the UFC cannot put on enough cards to satisfy a huge influx of new fighters. Every year we get TUF fighters pushed down our throat(yes some very good and some very terrible) and they seem to get best chances of new fighters. I can see the UFC really wanting some of these fighters but some will not get a chance just because of sheer numbers and the certain number of slots on UFC cards.​ 
I hope the UFC selects some of these fighters and then Strikeforce(who is run properly) can pick some of the others and get the NBC deal going with their own live shows.​ 
That is what I hope for.​


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

It's always tough to hear an mma venue is going out of business.
When the wrong people are running a company this is exactly what happens.

"The company, however, hemorrhaged tens of millions of dollars during its 22 months in operation".

That's going to do it every time. I hope some other venues pick these guys up.


----------



## Arlovski_Fan (Apr 25, 2007)

EliteXC is dead.
Dream is potentially dead(excluding the K-1 Dynamite card)
Affliction is on shaky ground.
DAMN YOU UFC!!! I WANT MORE THAN ONE PROMOTION TO WATCH!!!


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

While I'm sad because I liked watching Elite XC there is good news.

No one will say Strikeforce is owned by Pro Elite anymore.

Since unlike Pro Elite, Strikeforce makes money.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Walker said:


> If I remember correctly Showtime stepped in before the last card and helped EliteXC out with their money problems and it also gave them the rights to purchase the company or at least first rights to do so.​
> I'm not shocked by this news but I am disappointed though EliteXC completely shot itself in the foot by the way they run this company and completely botched the CBS deal. Putting pretty all your eggs in the Kimbo basket wasn't a great idea though it did get them decent ratings when he was fighting but they did a terrible job of marketing their other fighters and only pick up the marketing on Gina too late.​
> Yes- EliteXC was a bad company and their 2 Kimbo shows really did not show MMA in the best, at all, light to new and casual fans but I honestly liked getting free cards on regular TV. I really really hope that NBC goes ahead with Strikeforce live shows even though this failure does not like look great for the business.​
> There are definitely some fighters I would love to see wind up in the UFC but the UFC cannot put on enough cards to satisfy a huge influx of new fighters. Every year we get TUF fighters pushed down our throat(yes some very good and some very terrible) and they seem to get best chances of new fighters. I can see the UFC really wanting some of these fighters but some will not get a chance just because of sheer numbers and the certain number of slots on UFC cards.​
> ...



Its true about Showtime and they were in the process of getting ready to purchase Elite XC but the problem is that with the pending investigations into Elite XC's shady practices Pro Elite has become a huge liability so nobody will touch them.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Its true about Showtime and they were in the process of getting ready to purchase Elite XC but the problem is that with the pending investigations into Elite XC's shady practices Pro Elite has become a huge liability so nobody will touch them.


I completely agree. :thumbsup: If, and it's a big* if*, Showtime decides to do anything with those rights it will be after "stand-up"-gate is resolved but with EliteXC going down- it might lessen the scrutinity of the investigation a little as sanctioning a defunct company will do very little.​


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

I wish they had there November 8th show first, but apart from that... Oh well.

Elite XC had some nice fighters that should get signed by other promotions.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

I think that whole petruzzeli-paid to stand controversy really hurt their stock with Showtime and CBS.

Good job Seth. You singlehandedly destroyed EliteXC's goldenboy, and their company in one night. I bow to you 

(Though I will miss the free fights. Sigh... back to one set of mma events per month)


----------



## crazydave (Nov 19, 2007)

But I thought Tito was going to get signed a week or 2 after the last Elite show!! 
Looks like its affliction or the UFC. He waits to long and the only one to sign with is the UFC, makes me laugh, Tito is such a jackass.


----------



## TKOSPIKE (Jul 7, 2006)

crazydave said:


> But I thought Tito was going to get signed a week or 2 after the last Elite show!!
> Looks like its affliction or the UFC. He waits to long and the only one to sign with is the UFC, makes me laugh, Tito is such a jackass.


idk what tito is going to do now. he doesnt want to go back to ufc because he wasnt getting paid enough and because of dana. he doesnt want to go to affliction because he cant work out any deals with them because they wont be able to pay him enough. maybe strikeforce?:dunno:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Strikeforce likes to make money so I doubt they are very interested in taking on Tito's inflated salary.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Strikeforce might pay for a Tito vs Frank fight because that would probably break their own attendence record in Cali. But I doubt they would lock Tito up to a long term deal.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Well it was bound to happen! They were having all kinds of problems near the end!

1. Gina couldn't make weight for a weight class that was created for her!

2. KJ Noons refused to fight Nick Diaz when EXC was facing bankruptcy!

3. Antonio Silva, there new HW champion, tested positive and got suspended for a year!

4. There second show on CBS made terrible ratings.

5. Ken Shamrock hurt himself hours after he was suppose to fight Kimbo and had to be replaced by Seth!

6. Seth, who is a complete unknown, destroys there biggest draws in just 14 seconds!

7. Rumors that EXC paid Seth to stand surfaced and hurt there credibility!

Everything was going wrong at a time things needed to go right!


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

Bonnar426 said:


> Well it was bound to happen! They were having all kinds of problems near the end!
> 
> 1. Gina couldn't make weight for a weight class that was created for her!
> 
> ...


I agree with all your points, except for Carano. I don't think it hurt her marketability. If anything she gained more exposure (literally) because of the strip down at the weigh in. Gina Carano weigh in was one of the top 10 searches on yahoo. I'm not completely convinced that Elite XC didn't make the scales weigh heavy, just to cause her to have to take off her clothes.


----------



## LoganDaBoxer (Sep 30, 2008)

I see most of their fighters going to the UFC or Affliction.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

YES!!! now Eddie can go back to DREAM, or maybe the UFC either way im glad hes done with them.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

ZeroPRIDE said:


> YES!!! now Eddie can go back to DREAM, or maybe the UFC either way im glad hes done with them.


Isn't DREAM in serious financial trouble as well?


----------

